# Thomas Watson: meditating upon hell



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 26, 2021)

... Meditate of the company in hell, the devil and his Angels, _Matth._ 25.41. _Job_ complains he _was a companion to owls,_ chap. 30.29. What will it be to be a companion to devils? Consider, 1. Their ghastly deformity, they make hell look blacker. 2. Their deadly antipathy; they are fired with rage against man-kind; first they become tempters, then tormentors.

Meditate much on hell. Let us go into hell by contemplation, that we may not go into hell by condemnation. How restless is the condition of the damned; The ancients fain of _Endymion,_ that he got leave of _Jupiter_ always to sleep. What would the damned in hell give for such a Licence? in their pains is neither intermission, nor mitigation.

The serious meditation of hell, would make us, 1. Fear sin as hell. Sin is hell's fuel; sin like _Sampson’s foxes_, carries devouring fire in the tail of it. ...

For more, see Thomas Watson: meditating upon hell.

N.B. This book has revolutionised my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

